# My Obelisk



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice work. I like the variations to the base and the decorations on the spire. Nicely Painted


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice, great job!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow! look at that paint job! looks super realistic!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think one of the best parts about this piece in terms of construction is that the seams along the sides of the obelisk are invisible, giving it that "carved from a single piece of stone" look.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking prop. Nice detail and great paint.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

You did a most excellent job on the paint and construction. It is so pretty, I like the way you decorated it.


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow! Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

way cool ...great paint job!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

An excellent obelisk, great job!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw, I'm so glad that you posted the final piece, and I adore it just like I knew that I would!! Great paint, and such an awesome stone!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It's beautiful. I'm making one this year as well and it's all glued, just needs filled, sanded and painted. Can you share how you did the cherub/urn on the side? That's a classy touch.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, that is excellent! The paint job is perfect. It's hard to get props to look amazing in the dark and in natural light, you did both. Very cool, perfect.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice job.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's great, good job cutting and glueing the angles btw!


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone, for your kind words, it means a lot coming from such a creative and talented group!

Jdubbya, the cherub was a plastic decoration I found at the thrift store. I simply attached it to the foam with construction adhesive, then painted to match.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks really really cool. Nice job.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That looks really great. I can see that you spent a lot of time on it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man that is great craftsmanship, awesome job all the way around!!!


----------

